# Has any Welk owner heard from Marriott/Hyatt vac club?



## Dpeyton (Oct 29, 2021)

It’s been six months now since Welk was acquired by Marriott for one of its Hyatt brands (4-1-21).  Has any Wilke owner heard from them? I’m about to schedule my 2022 Interval. Thanx Dean


----------



## Shankilicious (Oct 29, 2021)

Nope

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## RunCat (Oct 30, 2021)

Dpeyton said:


> It’s been six months now since Welk was acquired by Marriott for one of its Hyatt brands (4-1-21).  Has any Wilke owner heard from them? I’m about to schedule my 2022 Interval. Thanx Dean


The question was brought up on the Platinum Owners Association call.  Nothing was announced.  There are lots of players and interest and details to work out.  The rebranding may occur next year for many of the resorts.  But I think it may be awhile before there is any change of program.  I am making reservations for 2023 already without any issue.


----------



## dannybaker (Nov 14, 2021)

Welk Updates? We booked our 2023 weeks and payed all fees. This gives us twelve months to either sell or stay put. We currently own several weeks .


----------



## Dpeyton (Nov 14, 2021)

Dpeyton said:


> It’s been six months now since Welk was acquired by Marriott for one of its Hyatt brands (4-1-21).  Has any Wilke owner heard from them? I’m about to schedule my 2022 Interval. Thanx Dean


This showed up in my email today 11/14/21:












​


Dear ,

We are excited to update you on the integration plans for Welk Resorts and how it will affect your ownership in the upcoming months and beyond.

As a reminder, Welk Resorts was acquired by Marriott Vacations Worlwide (MVW) on April 1, 2021. Plans to integrate Welk Resorts into Hyatt Vacation Ownership (HVO), a division of MVW, are now underway and will continue into 2023. The dedicated HVO leadership team has reached out to make introductions and speak with your board regarding the process for integration. We have a common goal of being transparent and sharing information with you as it becomes available.

As part of the transition, the Board of Directors is working with the Welk Resorts and MVW management teams to transition the management agreements between the two organizations.

Now that these formal modifications have begun in ernest, HVO and Welk share a similar vision and core values as it relates to the future of the resort and the customer experience. We fully expect that the property will retain the experiences and ambiance you’ve come to expect during your visits to the resort. Rest assured that what you originally purchased will be maintained and there will only be additional options provided. The HVO leadership team is dedicated to working with the Board and property teams to ensure a thoughtful and smooth transition. There are no planned staffing changes at the resort and your current team of hospitality professionals will remain intact.

In addition to the vacations you already enjoy, you may also soon have access to more benefits. Please note that we are still currently in transition and that plans and dates are subject to change but we will share more information as soon as it becomes available. We look forward to sharing more details with you and are confident we will enjoy a future of exceptional vacations.

To ensure you have access to communications related to the integration plans and timelines, a space has been created in the The Lounge *[Here]* where all communications and announcements will be updated and stored for us to reference. We encourage you to check back here regularly for the most updated information. We look forward to sharing more details with you and are confident we will enjoy a future of exceptional vacations.

Warm regards,

Board of Directors
Lawrence Welk's Desert Oasis Vacation Owners Association
 









​


​


​
​


​

​

​




​

​
​
​
​​

​


----------



## ivywag (Nov 15, 2021)

Dpeyton said:


> This showed up in my email today 11/14/21:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course, nothing from Hyatt to inform the Hyatt owners.  Probably because we’re getting the short end of the stick.  The HRC is a far cry from what we were told that we were purchasing!


----------



## dannybaker (Nov 15, 2021)

When will I be able to start using my Interval International® membership?
Interval International membership will be established for all Welk Platinum Owners who do not have an existing Interval membership on January 1, 2022. This date also marks when you can start using your membership. In the coming months, you’ll receive emails from Interval on the benefits of membership, how to create your web profile, and how to start using Interval as your exchange company.
Where can I get more information about Interval?
You can learn about your Interval membership, view the Resort Directory, and watch helpful videos right now at intervalworld.com. Additional information, including how to get the most out of your membership, will be communicated to you directly from Interval in the coming months. We’ll be sure to keep you updated through email communications, your Welk Owner newsletter, and the online Owners’ Lounge as well.
What happens to my RCI Membership?
o If you are an Individual RCI member today — meaning you paid for your membership directly with RCI — your membership will continue without change.
o If you are an RCI Corporate member today through the Platinum Program, you can continue to deposit into RCI until December 31, 2021, and confirm exchange requests through June 30, 2022.
o If you desire to deposit your 2021 points with RCI, you can still do so without any changes. Please deposit your points by December 31, 2021.
o If you have a confirmed reservation through RCI after January 1, 2022, this reservation will be honored.
o If you have an unredeemed deposit or a pending request, RCI will maintain your membership through June 30, 2022. During this time, RCI will actively try to confirm your exchange request.
o If you do not have an unconfirmed deposit, pending request, or confirmed exchange with RCI by December 31, 2021, your membership will expire.
I have an RCI confirmation for travel after January 1, 2022. What does this change mean for me?
RCI will honor your reservation. You can cancel or change the confirmation. If your confirmed reservation is cancelled, you must rebook by June 30, 2022, to utilize your RCI Membership. Your RCI membership expires on June 30, 2022.
What options exist for my RCI unused deposits?
You have the option to utilize your unused deposits for future travel up until your membership expires on June 30, 2022. Travel may take place after June 30, 2022, but it must be booked before your membership expires.
What options exist for my RCI unconfirmed deposit or pending request?
All reservations, regardless of arrival date, must be confirmed by June 30, 2022, when your RCI membership is set to expire. Up until that date, you can continue to request travel through RCI and

 maintain existing requests. During this time, RCI will continue to try to confirm your exchange. If the requested dates pass or the request is still open as of June 30, 2022, your request will be canceled. You will not be able to confirm any new reservations after your membership expires.
 I have an RCI certificate that I've activated. What happens to that?
Follow the instructions on the certificate for redemption with RCI. All terms on the certificate still apply, including expiration and use rules.
I have another question regarding my RCI membership or need to modify or make a new reservation. Who do I contact?
 Call RCI at (833) 803-9355 for Platinum Owners (800) 724-2288 for Non-Platinum Owners


----------



## dannybaker (Nov 15, 2021)

It looks like after June 2022 you will be responsible for your own RCI fees if you decide to stay, however Welk will transition to II Exclusive I believe. In the past you were able to use either at Welk in Escondido. 
we currently have a II with our Marriott and both companies show up whe pin we log into II. So I believe no extra fees will apply with II? Not really sure to be honest.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 15, 2021)

dannybaker said:


> It looks like after June 2022 you will be responsible for your own RCI fees if you decide to stay, however Welk will transition to II Exclusive I believe. In the past you were able to use either at Welk in Escondido.
> we currently have a II with our Marriott and both companies show up whe pin we log into II. So I believe no extra fees will apply with II? Not really sure to be honest.


I would think if you still own a deeded Welk week (not their points program), you should still be able to deposit to RCI?

It also sounds like the II account will be considered a corporate account, meaning you technically pay for it as part of some annual club fee to Welk? If that is the case, there should be no additional fee when they sign you up for II.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 15, 2021)

The entire sales spiel for Welk was RCI Points, last time I talked to a Welk salesperson.  To take that away would be a good way to make people angry, but I have to say that if I owned Welk, I would be perfectly fine moving over to II exclusively.  

If only Welk had built the timeshare on Kauai on that land they supposedly own, I would have purchased Welk (resale points).  Still considering a resale purchase, actually.


----------



## dannybaker (Nov 15, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I would think if you still own a deeded Welk week (not their points program), you should still be able to deposit to RCI?
> 
> It also sounds like the II account will be considered a corporate account, meaning you technically pay for it as part of some annual club fee to Welk? If that is the case, there should be no additional fee when they sign you up for II.


That would be great news, we own three Welk weeks  annual lock off units currently. We will plan on an extra three weeks a year in Hawaii.


----------



## RunCat (Nov 15, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> If only Welk had built the timeshare on Kauai on that land they supposedly own,



They wanted to. But, I heard, they were stopped due to finding artifacts on the land.


----------



## dannybaker (Nov 15, 2021)

I wonder the trading power of Welk San Diego vs MarriottVacationClub property?


----------



## ScoopKona (Dec 5, 2021)

RunCat said:


> They wanted to. But, I heard, they were stopped due to finding artifacts on the land.




And when that happens, it is no joke. One of the coffee farms down the road decided to "get cute" during the pandemic and excavate in places they were told not to -- they were hoping to fly under the county radar.

They're about to be fined out of existence, lose their business license, and probably have their land confiscated.

It's the equivalent of painting over the prehistoric caves, with advertising for Coca Cola. "We know you came here to see cave paintings -- now you can! With a Coke and a smile!"


----------



## RunCat (Dec 6, 2021)

FWIW, latest rumor is that Welk resorts will be rebranded in 1st quarter of 2022.  Likely no program changes until 2023 at the earliest. And the team in Breckenridge believe that the other wing might begin construction in 2022.  We shall see. 
Also there is a basement in the Ranahan that is designed for recreational purposes. Rumor is a theater, escape room, craft areas et al would be put there.  That would be part of next build-out.


----------



## jboehm (Dec 31, 2021)

Very unhappy about the transition plan from RCI to II. Covid left a backlog of points.  Saving grace WAS 2 year to use in RCI.  Now with this unfortunately timed transition they must be allocated within 6 months.  :-(  They say contract limitations prevent and II transfer alternative before 1/1/22.  But that doesn't help with Covid points expiring tonight at midnight. Ugh.


----------



## RunCat (Jan 1, 2022)

jboehm said:


> Very unhappy about the transition plan from RCI to II. Covid left a backlog of points.  Saving grace WAS 2 year to use in RCI.  Now with this unfortunately timed transition they must be allocated within 6 months.  :-(  They say contract limitations prevent and II transfer alternative before 1/1/22.  But that doesn't help with Covid points expiring tonight at midnight. Ugh.


Understand your frustration.  Recognize that the change was a Marriott decision.


----------

